

Request HN: Please join the battle for #netneutrality - Nib

Hello folks,<p>I know you&#x27;re really busy and stuff, but just pay a moment here.
We all know about the #internetslowdown that&#x27;s gonna happen tomorrow.<p>I, request you to please make a contribution, in some way or other, to let the guys at FCC know we won&#x27;t let them do this.<p>Mail them with your views: openinternet@fcc.gov<p>Reach out to their chairman: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fcc.gov&#x2F;leadership&#x2F;tom-wheeler-mail<p>Add plugins to your website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cloudflare.com&#x2F;participate-in-the-internet-slowdown-with-one-click<p>And lastly, register your mail here and encourage your friends to do the same: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.battleforthenet.com&#x2F;sept10th&#x2F;<p>I know, it&#x27;s time consuming, and also, that it&#x27;s really difficult for you to spend just 10 minutes for the platform responsible for your very existence, but unless we don&#x27;t act now, we might have to regret later...
======
joeclark77
Interesting wording: "let the guys at FCC know we won't let them do this".
What you're advocating, "Net Neutrality", essentially means giving the
government complete control over the Internet. That is, the FCC _itself_ will
be deciding what web pages you may and may not see. The current US government
is hardly "neutral", as the recent IRS scandals and EPA scandals and Operation
Chokepoint scandals have revealed.

The free market is a lot more "neutral" than Net Neutrality would ever be.

